# New Brunswick. is it as cold there as Winnepeg



## sacliffe (Apr 3, 2011)

I know canada is cold to the point of despair. I currently live in Vancouver and find the place constant rain and way too expensive (nice summers though but at present my garden is wetter than a paddy field)
Im wondering if there is a trade off living on the east coast 
is it too cold or is it manageable and whats the snowfall 
I know east coast USA gets cold winters and hot summers is New Brunswicj=k the same .............Im thinking an average winter temperature of -15?????? 
sorry to harp on about the weather !!!


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

NB isn't even in the ballpark for winter temps compared to Winterpeg. NB can be chilly....but Winnipeg is freaking mother*&&^ cold during winter.


----------

